# Monster kennesaw droptine buck!!!!



## chicken cow (Oct 28, 2011)

I got him, after many trail cam pics and many times watching him from the stand I got him. He was bumping does and chasing and grunting. He was about 30 yrds quartering away and I grunted at him to stop. He turned back at me and I shot. Not the most Ideal shot but it worked, I hit him below  the ear in the neck w/ the 2 blade Meat Seeker expandable. He ran about 400yrds and was DRT!!!!! This is all legit, I even had a individual in local Law enforcment help me track. 14 pointer w/ 10" split Droptine!! Praise the LORD!!!! It doesent seem real! Buck of a Lifetime!Few more pics posted.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats !!

Rick help ya out?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2011)

That is awsome brother. I know you are proud! Glad it finally came together for you!


----------



## oldenred (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a trophy right there brother. Congrats!


----------



## tah1982 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats! What a buck!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 28, 2011)

CLAUDE have mercy!  What a stud.  

I was reading the trail cam thread and came over here to look....glad I did.  What a freaking stud!


----------



## tack17 (Oct 28, 2011)

A huge congrats to you my friend!  That is one of the coolest racks I've ever seen.  Awesome trophy! Great Job!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 28, 2011)

That is the MAN. Congrats

Did you do the deer dance?


----------



## techfire55 (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice. Great reward for all your hard work.


----------



## widowmaker1 (Oct 28, 2011)

daaaannngg-congrats


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy crap!!!!  That's a fine buck!


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 28, 2011)

That's what's up!! High Five!


----------



## keith ingram (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats man, That is one great deer.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet Beast! Congrats!


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats again! The smile on your face says it all. Looks even better in person.


----------



## SMonroe (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice!  Congrats.


----------



## RIBMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a SUPER buck. I know it's gonna be hard to wipe that smile off your face. Good Job


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!! I know your excited. Congrats!!!


----------



## thomasa (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome buck, congrats


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 28, 2011)

Another look


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2011)

Monster for sure! Way to go!!


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats!!! That's what everyone is dreaming of right there!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Oct 28, 2011)

that is a stud. congrats


----------



## hound dog (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW yes sir WOW good one


----------



## cramer (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a monster of a buck!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on your monster buck!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 28, 2011)

My compliments on taking a fine buck! Cobb is on fire!


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet! congrats!

I was just looking at your trail cam pics of him last night thinking "buck of a life time for sure"


----------



## JBGriffith (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a for sure stud!! Glad it all came together for you.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow that there is a monster, Can i ask a question? What made you shoot him behind the ear that had to be one heck of a shot? Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Agent 732 (Oct 28, 2011)

You need to hand over the lucky rabbit's foot you have in your pocket, I've seen several pics of huge bucks you've harvested.....Congrats man


----------



## fellybbob (Oct 28, 2011)

congrats. like you said A BUCK OF A LIFETIME
new avatar for sure


----------



## fellybbob (Oct 28, 2011)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Wow that there is a monster, Can i ask a question? What made you shoot him behind the ear that had to be one heck of a shot? Congratulations!!!!!!!



the shakes i would


----------



## LonePine (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats! That's a heck of a buck with a monster drop tine.  I've followed you over in the Trail Cam section and glad that you were able to finally put the smack down on him.


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Oct 28, 2011)

That is one awsome buck right there.  Reckon how big he'd been next year?  Just kidding. I know you are proud!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2011)

sweet beast chickencow!  congrats brother


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 28, 2011)

fellybbob said:


> the shakes i would



I wasnt aiming there and it was the Shaking...lots of shaking....and some help from above!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome buck.... 

Yes sir its a buck of a life time


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Giggly Wiggley

I like that Buck

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a deer of a life time !!!!!!


----------



## ASH556 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, that last pic really does him some justice!  Awesome to see the results of planning.  The fact that you have him on trail cams and have seen him multiple times in the woods.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! Nuff said.


----------



## Steven Farr (Oct 28, 2011)

That is a brute.  That is awesome!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 28, 2011)

Agent 732 said:


> You need to hand over the lucky rabbit's foot you have in your pocket, I've seen several pics of huge bucks you've harvested.....Congrats man



Man you have only seen half the deer he has shot over the years. He is a buck killing machine and a great friend. Congratulations Mitch I knew it would happen we have had many talks about this deer, put him on the wall next to the stud from Iowa!


----------



## bowhuntonly (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## finnhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Great Cobb deer!  Congratulations!


----------



## Drake1807 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## Meekstro (Oct 28, 2011)

sweet...congrats


----------



## Brandon Wilbur (Oct 28, 2011)

Congratulations again Mitchell!!!That is a true STUD of a whitetail.I look forward to helping you preserve that memory.


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 28, 2011)

Whewee,what a buck


----------



## ReelAffair (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, congrats on a fine buck!!


----------



## yonceyboy (Oct 28, 2011)

Droptine man thats a dropbeam.WOW.Big congrats.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 28, 2011)

That is the stuff that dreams are made of!


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Spectacular! Well done, hats off to you, congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2011)

Dern. Thats a SAD DADDY if I ever saw one. Congrats!!


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on a dandy buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2011)

Great Buck man!!! And not just the fact that you were successful, but everything that led up to it also....


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 28, 2011)

That is an awesome deer!! Congratulations!!! Post pics of the mount when it is done!!!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 28, 2011)

That's one for the record... great buck - congrats!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 28, 2011)

i bet after seeing him on trail cam your knees started shaking every time you heard a deer coming, knowing it could be that giant! Great deer congratulations! Have you green scored him? Also, im dying to know, where were you aiming?


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats! What a fine buck!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## weekender (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome buck, CONGRATS


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 28, 2011)

My son and I have been admiring your trail cam photos, and we are so happy to see your hard work paid off!  Congrats!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 28, 2011)

Sir,

That is a STUD MONSTER! 

Congratulations on killing a buck of a lifetime! 

Don't forget to give God the credit!


----------



## J Ferguson (Oct 28, 2011)

Dang what a deer reckon thats the most awesome I ever seen. congrats to u and if that aint a GON cover buck I aint ever seen one.


----------



## Cropslx (Oct 28, 2011)

Umm mm....WOW!!!!


----------



## PChunter (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## RangerZ21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Great buck!  Awesome job


----------



## Stieet (Oct 28, 2011)

Wonderful!  Your smile says it all. I'm proud for you. 

I thought about your deer today. Does he have a name?


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Oct 28, 2011)

I vote cover buck ! What a stud ! Tell everyone its from somewhere else .... I dont want to share the SAW !


----------



## J Ferguson (Oct 28, 2011)

I left out the drop tine part in my post that said most awesome. either way bet he didnt have a prob scratchin his back.


----------



## bdillard (Oct 28, 2011)

good looking buck brother... congrats


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Great Buck !!!!


----------



## childers (Oct 28, 2011)

congrats! where about in kennesaw?


----------



## kirky4 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats - that is awesome don't know whats better the wall mount or your perma grin in the pics that say more than a 1000 words! Awesome!


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 29, 2011)

wow, big ole neck on that buck!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2011)

It would be hard aiming for his body with that mass antlers staring at you.  Great work and congratulations!


----------



## weakie (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you buddy! That's a sweet buck


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 29, 2011)

Now you know, your next one must meet state requirements.  Ha, that's a fine animal.  Congrats, and way to go with the bow in hand!


----------



## Ingelri (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats!  Truly a trophy of a lifetime.  I saw the trail cam pics.  Glad you got him.  I hope the taxidermist can patch the extra ear hole!  ;-)

Mike


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 29, 2011)

Impressive, especially with the bow! Some hunt a lifetime not to even see one like that.


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW! Buck of a lifetime... anywhere.
Congratulations.


----------



## JerryC (Oct 29, 2011)

Great Cobb buck! That rack is too cool. Glad he stayed where you could get him after being stuck. -JerryC


----------



## Moose Master (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations brother! Seems like the only time I ever see you anymore these days is when you are posting pictures of stud bucks you've killed!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome buck, congrats.


----------



## weakie (Oct 29, 2011)

I just want to say congrats again. Im carving Halloween pumpkins with my kids and the seeds remind me of the rut and all the excitement that follows it. I used to cook em and eat them in the stand. 
Anyways- thats one heck of a buck- its my dream buck with the drop tine and all. It looks like it made your day 110% and its good to see


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 29, 2011)

Great deer...Great job. Congrats


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm still on cloud 9. I got one buck tag left, hope I can top it! No doubt it's all down hill from here!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on a heckuva stud of an uncommon great beast of a whitetail wallhanger. 

For folks who did not see your fine earlier live on hoof pics, mighty good trail cam photo captures at the web link below:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=652080


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome deer, congrats


----------



## Ben Athens (Oct 30, 2011)

Way to go Chicken Cow. Heck of a nice buck.  See you this turkey season.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 30, 2011)

Another awesome Cobb county buck.  Huge congrats.  Now, please change this to your profile pic


----------



## Killdee (Oct 30, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Another awesome Cobb county buck.  Huge congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, please change this to your profile pic



I agree I'd much rather look at ole kickstand than grizzly buggerman.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 30, 2011)

Bet you was pumping some serious p-nut butter! that is a brut! drop tine like that, only a dream for most of us. congrats!


----------



## Butcherboy60 (Oct 30, 2011)

Job very well done my friend!  Congratulations


----------



## bowtech breed (Oct 31, 2011)

Thats what most of us bowhunters dream of, congrats. Nice to know a few big ones still in cobb co.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely AWESOME buck! I love the color of those antlers.


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is is Trail Cam Photo a few hours before his demise! This was taken about 400 yrds away from where I shot him


----------



## T.P. (Oct 31, 2011)

SON OF A Mitch that's a nice buck!!!


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 31, 2011)

great deer


----------



## LShepp (Oct 31, 2011)

What a deer !  Congrats.


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Oct 31, 2011)

man,   congrads on that one what a stud of a buck


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats! My brother sent me a text picture of it after he helped you find it, I knew it was the same deer from the trail cam pic's you posted. Glad you got him, and glad they busted the poacher at Legacy Park.


----------



## Tim1010 (Oct 31, 2011)

ConGrats ,  Glad you got him on the ground Bud thats a Buck to talk about for sure !!!


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 31, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Congrats! My brother sent me a text picture of it after he helped you find it, I knew it was the same deer from the trail cam pic's you posted. Glad you got him, and glad they busted the poacher at Legacy Park.



Thanks, yeah that guy was some trash.


----------



## lawm170 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations! That is one awesome buck!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, what a buck of a lifetime.  I am not sure what type of encore that you could perform to out-do this one.  

This is my first year ever with using trail-cams and they have added such a completely different perspective about what type and sizes of deer are all around your property and you don't realize it until you see their photos.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Nov 1, 2011)

who needs Missouri when you can kill a buck like that in Georgia!


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on a deer of a lifetime!


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks , got the Horns back, ready to mount!


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 3, 2011)

BoneHunter77 said:


> who needs Missouri when you can kill a buck like that in Georgia!



and better yet, right here in cobb county! Awesome!!!


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 5, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Crazy Awesome!!


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Nov 6, 2011)

*Lol!!!*


----------



## phantomhunter (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats on the Monster!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you get him scored?


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 6, 2011)

brownhounds said:


> Did you get him scored?



Gross was 151 5/8 green


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 7, 2011)

SwitchbackXThunter said:


>


----------



## knifeman6785 (Nov 9, 2011)

Unbelievable deer of 10 lifetimes!!congradulations!!!


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 9, 2011)

Mitch ,did You ever get it weighed ?It does have a good sized body too !!!
Mike


----------



## Wilcox (Nov 9, 2011)

did you get him aged yet?


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 9, 2011)

He was aged at 6 1/2 years old and he weighed 178 dressed


----------



## pnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazing.  Congrats!


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 027181 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my lord ive been spending thirty dollars every weekend driving home since the season started, you think ksu would let me keep a rifle in my dorm room 

no but for real could you send me a pm if you would be willing to take me hunting its my first year at kennesaw so idk anywhere to hunt


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 12, 2011)

027181 said:


> Oh my lord ive been spending thirty dollars every weekend driving home since the season started, you think ksu would let me keep a rifle in my dorm room
> 
> no but for real could you send me a pm if you would be willing to take me hunting its my first year at kennesaw so idk anywhere to hunt



Thanks, but Im good!:worm:


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats man


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Awsome,!!!!!!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 15, 2011)

What a BRUTE!


----------



## rtp (Nov 15, 2011)

Best looking deer I have seen taken this year.  Congrats.


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 16, 2011)

Do the chickens have large talons?


----------



## Joe r (Nov 17, 2011)

nice one!!!!


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Nov 17, 2011)

chicken cow said:


> Do the chickens have large talons?



What tha????? Bucked out and losing your mind! LOL!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Nov 17, 2011)

looks like 1-16th moose to me.That's a big un


----------



## deerslayer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW!!! Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## uga095 (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW what a stud.Congrats on a deer of a lifetime


----------



## js2320 (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Mlrtime (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations to you Buddyro! What a beast!


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 17, 2011)

Girls only want guys w/ skills.


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BooneDavis (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW dude nice buck congrats I am not looking to take your spot but i live in downtown acworth how far away?


----------



## campboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic buck! Congrats!


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 27, 2011)

BooneDavis said:


> WOW dude nice buck congrats I am not looking to take your spot but i live in downtown acworth how far away?



Not far.


----------



## chicken cow (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Country_Girl (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW!!!  He is AWESOME!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## wildman0517 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats, that is one massive drop tine


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 6, 2011)

WOW, what a beast! Congrats sir!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks


LOL


----------



## Dupree (Dec 6, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> LOL



gotta keep it at the top.


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 7, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> gotta keep it at the top.


----------



## spinefish (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, I see now. 

Kinda sad.


----------



## Elite1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice buck!!! Cant believe that beast is right here in Kennesaw. By any chance do you know a Mr. Reed? Dont want to say any first names. Either way.. What a buck!!


----------



## Huntographer (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats on a real monster of a lifetime!

Rudy


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a early pic of him down the road from someone else......oh....and Thanks!


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Dec 13, 2011)

A lifetime memory right there! Congrats!


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 26, 2011)

When all is said and done, More will be said than done!


----------



## rocket (Dec 26, 2011)

Woah, that's a hoss, hoss.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 26, 2011)

How long are you going to continue to bump your thread to the top


----------



## deerdropper (Dec 26, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## spinefish (Dec 26, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> How long are you going to continue to bump your thread to the top



This. X 1000.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## killa86 (Dec 26, 2011)

wow. That is one great buck. insane amount of character


----------



## kbuck1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## stankman (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome buck man..  I believe i would give all my hunting things away after that one!  just kidding..good job


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 7, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Thanks,



What he said!


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 15, 2012)

thank ya......thank ya very much!


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 15, 2012)

aint no reason for this fine beast to keep coming back to the top....... unless ur jealous.....


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow nobody commentes on his photo at one point for 6 days and he wrote thanks 2 times in those 6 days. Cmon man!! Great buck but give it a rest!


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 16, 2012)

All gave some....some gave All!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 17, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> LOL


 


4x4powerstrokesd said:


> gotta keep it at the top.


 


spinefish said:


> Oh, I see now.
> 
> Kinda sad.


 


4x4powerstrokesd said:


> How long are you going to continue to bump your thread to the top


 


spinefish said:


> This. X 1000.


 


T.P. said:


> Thanks


 


T.P. said:


> Thanks,


 


redneck12 said:


> aint no reason for this fine beast to keep coming back to the top....... unless ur jealous.....


 


sportsman18 said:


> Wow nobody commentes on his photo at one point for 6 days and he wrote thanks 2 times in those 6 days. Cmon man!! Great buck but give it a rest!


 

Has anyone noticed a trend?


----------



## smitty (Jan 17, 2012)

Toot,Toot !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 27, 2012)

Think I'm gonna go in the kitchen and make me a sammach.... Anyone want anything?


----------



## Buck Dropper (Jan 28, 2012)

Dear Lord.... you killed the buck of a lifetime. Congrats. Enough already.


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 28, 2012)

was your sammich any good?      










oh yea,nice buck.when you gonna be able to show off your mount?


----------



## Killdee (Jan 28, 2012)

chicken cow said:


> Think I'm gonna go in the kitchen and make me a sammach.... Anyone want anything?



How bout a piece of humble pie?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 28, 2012)

This is getting weird. There's definitely plenty of pie left for someone.


----------



## Tim1010 (Jan 29, 2012)

need a hunting partner ?


----------



## chicken cow (Feb 7, 2012)

Somebody told me Publix has frosted flakes on sale this week...y'all got any idea how much a box is?


----------



## chicken cow (Feb 8, 2012)

Pick up my mount on Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Cleburne (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice looking buck, congrats.


----------



## chicken cow (May 10, 2012)

Can't wait till this year!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

chicken cow said:


> Can't wait till this year!



After "bumping" this thread again....I wonder...how many of the 190 posts and 19,000 views are from you?


Really, I mean, nice deer and congrats on it...but, the deer is dead....19,000 people have seen your dead deer.....let it go.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

It was photoshopped anyways. No way that deer is real. Look closely at the lines in his photos.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I saw this same picture taken in Saskatchewan, but Sarah Palin was the shooter!


----------



## Matt.M (May 10, 2012)

Can we put up a poll to delete this thread?  

Dude, enough already.

Where is that hide user feature?


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

I guess the only way to get it to go away with out a mod shutting it down would be to get it to 1000 posts.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump1


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump2


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump3


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump4


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

bump5


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

just 5 pages to go


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> just 5 pages to go


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

thread paging keebs....thread paging keebs....

Can we make this the new driveler for the day?  just want it gone.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> thread paging keebs....thread paging keebs....
> 
> Can we make this the new driveler for the day?  just want it gone.



Thanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

c'mon poeples.....let's get this thread off the top page and into oblivion where it can never be resurected.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

toot


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

toot toot


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

I'm tooting his horn


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

cough


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

toot toot toot


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

ahem


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

sneeze


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip.  Beans kicking in.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

ahhhh yeah....there's power in numbers.....I knew I could count on a few of my woodyites to make this go away...


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

where's page 6?


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

comin right up


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

just 779 posts left


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

778


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

777


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

oops...775


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

774


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

773


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

772


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

771


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

770


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> sneeze



Bless you


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

11:36


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> 11:36



Wrong thread


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Bless you



Thank you


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Wrong thread



Syrup


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (May 10, 2012)

Where is Kennesaw?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (May 10, 2012)

Forum clock?


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Syrup



Mustard Syrup?


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Where is Kennesaw?



Norf of heer


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Forum clock?



wrong thread


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

758


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

757


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

756


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

755


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

754


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

753


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

752


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

751


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

Page 6


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2012)

page 6


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

can


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

I..


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

get


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

in...


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

on...


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

some


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

of...


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

this


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

action


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

too?


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey





Les Miles said:


> can





Les Miles said:


> I..





Les Miles said:


> get





Les Miles said:


> in...





Les Miles said:


> on...





Les Miles said:


> some





Les Miles said:


> of...





Les Miles said:


> this





Les Miles said:


> action





Les Miles said:


> too?





Les Miles said:


>






N O !!!!!


Only one driveler at a time!!


----------

